# Talisman and Munchkin appreciation thread



## Pingu (Dec 21, 2012)

love these games.

best way to turn "bezzers" into backstabbing snidey double dealing twats I know of.

we have a Talisman session planned for over the crimbo break with ALL the expansion sets. ooohyeah fuckin hardcore are we...


----------



## golightly (Dec 23, 2012)

Card games, eh?  I must admit I only had a brief dalliance with such things in my youth.  Do tell, what's the appeal?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 23, 2012)

you have all the expansion sets? You must have spent a fortune. Not even sure you can use all the expansion sets together actually.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 23, 2012)

between us we have all the expansion sets - i just have the main ruleset and the dungeon expansion atm. you can kinda use them all providing you use some imagination. (you just layer them 3d chess style).

the last game we had lasted just under 8 hours by which time james and gary were definately in glaring teretory. with added booze this time we may be able to get some real animosity going.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 23, 2012)

I haven't played 4th edition, was just under the impression that some of the alternative ending stuff might conflict. Nothing to stop you choosing which set to use on that score I suppose whilst still taking advantage of all the extra characters and adventure cards etc of the others.

It's all coming out on the pc and iPad etc next year.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 23, 2012)

Pingu said:


> we have a Talisman session planned for over the crimbo break with ALL the expansion sets. ooohyeah fuckin hardcore are we...


 
You baskets!!  I wanna play!!


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2012)

I fucking LOVED Talisman!  When I was a teenager, weekends with my mates used to be fairly evenly split between playing P'n'P (MERP Rolemaster), large-scale strategy stuff like Warhammer, and boardgames like Talisman, with the occasional session of something like RIsk or other strategy boardgame.  Mixed in with sessions of F1 Manager and other games on the Spectrum. Good memories, me and my mates.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.talisman-game.com/talismande/

Digital version.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 24, 2012)

You are a bad bad man Citizen!! I'm going to go away and try and forget about this. I can see my life disappearing!!


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 24, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> You are a bad bad man Citizen!! I'm going to go away and try and forget about this. I can see my life disappearing!!



It's not released unti next summer 

You'll be able to play online against me!


----------



## Voley (Dec 24, 2012)

I used to play Talisman. I always tried the brute force approach rather than the crafty wizardry one if possible. Troll was my fave character. Get a horse early on with him and you could have wiped out half the opposition within the first ten minutes or so. Funnily enough this has stuck with me in computer games too. I'll always go for some brute force thicko over a brainy dainty elf any time.

My brother had most of the expansions, the city one was good as was the one in space. The dungeon was shit although you did have a 1 in 6 chance of totally winning the game if you got through to the end of it so it was worth a go if someone else was obviously beating you and on their way up to the Crown Of Command. I spent a year unemployed after Uni and this and Sonic The Hedgehog on the Mega Drive got me through.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 24, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It's not released unti next summer
> 
> You'll be able to play online against me!


 
Summer is when I try to actually have a bit of a life!! I do NOT want to be online playing Talisman, well not til 9pm or so  But then I will have to remember to go to bed etc!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 25, 2012)

I love Talisman.

I quote up for a bit of 'Relic' in due course: http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_minisite.asp?eidm=215&enmi=Relic


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 25, 2012)

golightly said:


> Card games, eh?  I must admit I only had a brief dalliance with such things in my youth.  Do tell, what's the appeal?



It's not really a trading card game in the Magic the Gathering sense. More like the Fighting Fantasy books on a board with your mates playing too.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 25, 2012)

Munchkin was the gateway drug for getting my wife into playing games.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 29, 2012)

well tomorrow is the day...


----------

